# Crane Down



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, it took me six years to draw the tag and about six minutes into the season the hunt was over - it was worth the wait!


----------



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

That's awesome. What unit? My brother and I have cache tags.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Rich County.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great "smack down" on the Crane! 


Never hunted them myself but, my Grandfather lived in Star Valley Wyoming and he took his fair share of Cranes. From what I remember they were great tasting.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Good job, looks delicious


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! They are tasty little [email protected]@rds.....


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the bird


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

"Ribeye of the Sky" I've heard. Nice job!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

AF CYN said:


> "Ribeye of the Sky" I've heard. Nice job!


Just fixin' to say the same thing!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks great! I like the shotgun too.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!

They are tasty - here is the link to the thread of what I've cooked so far. Some of it has been wonderful, another part was horrible.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/199629-crane-cuisine.html#post2134393


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Jeff!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats Jeff. You eat that thing yet? I think they're mighty tasty.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tigerpincer said:


> Congrats Jeff. You eat that thing yet? I think they're mighty tasty.


Thanks Dustin! Heaven yes I ate it - the breasts, legs, heart and gizzard were awesome! The liver was ... not my favorite!


----------



## BAMBAM (Oct 15, 2018)

Thats awesome!!!! Congrats!!! Tastiest game with wings for sure!


----------

